# Newbie needs opinion on boots



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

You NEED to try them on. It's all about fit. If they don't fit you right you will be miserable and never want to snowboard again. Anyone who really snowboards goes into an actual snowboard shop and tries on at least 3 or 4 pairs till they get a good fit. Everyones foot is so different.

And no, Airwalk boots are not good. Don't they sell those at walmart? Anything under a $100 is probably shit and will kill your feet and fall apart in 10 days.

Unless you ride 1 day a year, I'd avoid them.

Next time you post a forum do a search and READ the stickies at the top!

Here, read this! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html



> Boots are arguably the most important part of your set up. Everybody’s feet are different and most boots need some mods/adjustment to be comfortable and to get performance. Also go for the highest quality boot you can….they will feel better and last longer. Boots will break-in, wear and pack-out. However you can do things to keep them fitting comfortable and performing well. Over my 9 years if riding I gone through 9-10 pairs of boots and during the past few have finally got it pretty much dial-in as to size model and dealing with pack-out. You will be damm lucky if your first pair without any mods work for you.
> 
> The single best thing to do is to try on a lot of boots…different brands, models, sizes and then get then dialed in…..find a quality boot fitter
> 
> ...


Good luck!  

Welcome to the forum!! :yahoo:


*EDIT:* I couldn't even find a pair of Airwalk snowboard boots on their own website. Are you sure you're not getting ripped off? Are you buying off craigslist or something?


----------



## Yma (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey, cheers for the info!

I'm trying to keep my first set up on the cheap till I know I want to stick with it. I was recommended to grab some used boots to suss it out over the season and buy new the next if I wanted to stick with it (I was told newbies wouldn't notice a whole lot in boot quality other than comfort and fit till they get onto it). I had trouble finding airwalk on google (except for used) so I thought I'd ask here. The listing is on kijiji for a new pair.


Thanks for the forum advice - new to snowboarding and forums


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

loose fitting/uncomfortable boot.....SUCK!!! be careful my friend


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently ordered 32 TM-Two's for my first boots. To me the quality and knowing the boot will last a while is worth the price. I don't get much time snowboarding, so I want what I do have to be awesome.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now is a great time to find good beginner boots at a cheap price. A lot of places are doing 50% off or more since its the end of the season. Try on the boots to see if u like the feel of them. U don't want to buy boots that might pinch ur toes or not fit the way u like. Do u buy shoes online before trying them on first?


----------

